# Most Beautiful Yellow Coloration in Tropheus



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

If you were trying to get the most vibrant yellow coloration in a tropheus strain, what would it be? Exluding the black variants.

Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Ilangi, Nkonde, Chilambo, Mpulungu, kabwimba, Ulwiles........

Most from what I have seen only look good in large colonies as the variation within the colony is a lot less noticeable.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't forget the GK's - a lit up male is spectacular!

Ray


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Too bad you've chosen to exclude the sp.blacks.

I like Kalambo's yellow also. The eye's are really what is striking on these guys.

Depending on location, Muragos can have nice yellow and then also have the cool looking head coloration.

Katoto, and the other "red rainbow" types. Even some really nice Lufubu have yellow.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Geoff,

I am the guy in your neck of the woods with the Bulu Points. I love the Ikola's but I guess I have played that card. The Murago crossed my mind, as you mentioned. The Musanga looks very intriguing but there have been a few posts about being the most skittish tropheus around and some thoughts about being line bred. The Ilangi is sort of a "no brainer" but finding a collective colony as nice as EK's seems to be few and far between. The Nkonde has some nics out there.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I was going to mention Musanga, but like you I herd the same.

In town there are Nkonde x2, Linangu, Ikola, Red Rainbow, and Ilangi colonies that are producing fry. Be sure to stay in touch when it comes time to buy.

My vote for most stunning yellow is Ilangi or Ikola.

This site has Musanga listed, but its in German. If you email them they might respond with pictures and possible shipping ability.

http://www.afrika-cichliden.de/index.ph ... alse&see=1

best of luck!

Geoff


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

To bad you have already had ikola kaisers...THey are my fav for sure!!!!

You could always get some Golden Kiriza... J/k!!! :roll: :lol: opcorn:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Ilangi, Nkonde.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Linangu and namansi are two of my fav's.


----------



## delock (May 14, 2003)

Linangu :wink:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Having seen Golden Kazumba's in person they look more like Kachese/Chimba to me....the "yellow" is more of a rusty gold....

Ikola IMO has the best looking display as a large colony......I own Ilangi and don't think they compare to a large colony of Ikola.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> Having seen Golden Kazumba's in person they look more like Kachese/Chimba to me....the "yellow" is more of a rusty gold....
> 
> Ikola IMO has the best looking display as a large colony......I own Ilangi and don't think they compare to a large colony of Ikola.


I would have to agree!


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally like the Ikolas, Nkonde, and Ilangi. Either of those would be perfect.. :thumb:


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Moorii Nkonde "Yellow" (opposed to Moorii Nkonde "Sunspot") would be my pick for a "overall" yellow Tropheus; however, the bright banana yellow of an Species Black Ikola, while not "completely" yellow fish, would likely be the "strongest" tone of yellow you will find.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How about some golden kiriza's? :wink:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't seen the Golden Kiriza in person but from the pictures they are a washed yellow and not a solid......varied coloration.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Plus the Golden Kiriza would be a species Black which they wanted excluded.


----------



## delock (May 14, 2003)

yellow rainbows would be your best bet..

wow and my houston people forgot about my colony lol


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Derek look at my second post. Yours is in there man. :roll: geezz... :lol:


----------



## kristian_no (Aug 20, 2006)

Some kirza gold pictures.. It's not my fish, and i didn't take the pictures, but i am sure its fine for the owner :thumb: They came from germany a couple of weeks ago, and ranging from 4.5 cm to 6.5 cm.


----------

